# Am I strange for being relieved to finally know what it is? :)



## free2l (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi all. Nice to me you all. I am happy to have found this group. I was only recently diagnosed with IBS, but I've been experiencing symptoms for years. I can't remember when I first started having symptoms, but I know for a fact that they've been around as long as I've had a period. I remember the doctor telling me that my nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, cramping and such was because of my period (as in it was just my period that was the culprit). But after being diagnosed a month ago I realize that all this time it was during my monthly that my IBS was at it's worst. It was doing my monthly that I was debilitated by the pain of my gut cramping and other symptoms. I remember when I went on the pill for about half a year once in my early 20s. I had a period with just uterine cramping and no other symptoms. It was the strangest thing in the world. I remember being frustrated with doctors who only tried to treat the symptoms and never tried to figure out what caused it. I am so glad I know what it is now. Now I can deal with the stress because I realize it's impacting my body more than I used to think it did. And since starting to read about the diet triggers, I've been motivated to limit my intake of what could very well be my triggers. It may seem strange that I'm happy to finally know. Anyone else feel similar? Or am I alone?


----------



## franciss (Apr 4, 2013)

difficult, but ive also realised stress influence very much the sympthoms, althrough i think sympthoms may never banish


----------

